# Indian Special Forces receive heavy toll in Kupwara, Kashmir.



## Champion_Usmani

Srinagar: Two more army soldiers were killed in an ongoing operation against militants in Kupwara on Sunday.

https://kashmirreader.com/2020/04/05/2-more-army-soldiers-killed-in-kupwara-gunfight/

In total 3 Indian soldiers got killed, some Kashmiri sources at Twitter are saying that fatalities are much higher than reported by Indian Army Spokesperson.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246722101752430592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246722101752430592


I Hope more IA soldiers are killed

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Change the thread title so it's clear which scumbag nation's military is being schooled during the lockdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*Indian Army man shoots self-dead in Kashmir*

*Bandipora, Apr 05: *An Indian Army soldier allegedly committed suicide by shooting himself with his service rifle in the Pannar area of north Kashmir’s Bandipora district on Sunday early morning.

Official sources told wire service—Kashmir News Observer(KNO), that the army man of 14 RR, posted at Pannar area of Bandipora shot himself while he was on duty at around 03: 45 AM.

Following the gunshot, the colleagues rushed towards the army man and found him in a pool of blood, they said, adding that the army man was taken to a nearby hospital where doctors declared him brought dead.

Confirming the incident, a senior police officer identified the deceased as sepoy Satendra Kumar Tomar a resident of Murena MP.

He said that a case under relevant sections of law has been registered and further investigation initiated*—(KNO)*

*Suicides in Indian armed forces

Indian media reports that from 2009 to 2013, 597 armed forces personnel committed suicide–498 from the Army, 83 from the Air Force and 16 from the Navy, Defence Minister Arun Jaitley said in a written reply.

The highest number of suicides took place in the Army in 2010 when 116 troops committed suicide but the number came down to 86 in 2013, according to the figures given by the minister in his reply.

In 2018, a total of 80 army personnel committed suicide. The total number of suicides in the Air Force was 16 while in the Navy was 8, Minister of State (MoS) for Defence Subhash Bhamre told the Rajya Sabha in a written reply last week.

In 2017, the number of army men, who are suspected to have committed suicide, was 75 while in 2016, this number was 104.

Another data tabled in parliament shows that between 2011 and 2018, there were 891 deaths by suicide of members of the Indian armed forces (Army, Air Force, and Navy).

Suicides were highest in the Army, which reported that 707 personnel took their own lives between 2011 and 2018. The Air Force reported nearly 5 times fewer suicides at 148 over the eight years. The Navy has the lowest number of suicides, with 36 deaths reported over the same period.

There was a spike in suicides in the Army in 2011, when 105 deaths were reported. The next highest suicides were in 2016, with 104 deaths. Last year, there were 80 deaths by suicide in the Army.

The average deaths per year across the Indian Army, Air Force and Navy is 111. While there are an average of 88 deaths by suicide annually in the Army, the Air Force and the Navy average 18.5 and 4.5 deaths by suicide annually.

https://kashmirwatch.com/indian-army-man-shoots-self-dead-in-kashmir/*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246723963025162240


masterchief_mirza said:


> Change the thread title so it's clear which scumbag nation's military is being schooled during the lockdown.


Actually i used the News title as the thread title, as per forum rules, i don't want to be warned by the Mods for wrong thread title. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246735409507377152

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Champion_Usmani said:


> *Indian Army man shoots self-dead in Kashmir*
> 
> *Bandipora, Apr 05: *An Indian Army soldier allegedly committed suicide by shooting himself with his service rifle in the Pannar area of north Kashmir’s Bandipora district on Sunday early morning.
> 
> Official sources told wire service—Kashmir News Observer(KNO), that the army man of 14 RR, posted at Pannar area of Bandipora shot himself while he was on duty at around 03: 45 AM.
> 
> Following the gunshot, the colleagues rushed towards the army man and found him in a pool of blood, they said, adding that the army man was taken to a nearby hospital where doctors declared him brought dead.
> 
> Confirming the incident, a senior police officer identified the deceased as sepoy Satendra Kumar Tomar a resident of Murena MP.
> 
> He said that a case under relevant sections of law has been registered and further investigation initiated*—(KNO)*
> 
> *Suicides in Indian armed forces
> 
> Indian media reports that from 2009 to 2013, 597 armed forces personnel committed suicide–498 from the Army, 83 from the Air Force and 16 from the Navy, Defence Minister Arun Jaitley said in a written reply.
> 
> The highest number of suicides took place in the Army in 2010 when 116 troops committed suicide but the number came down to 86 in 2013, according to the figures given by the minister in his reply.
> 
> In 2018, a total of 80 army personnel committed suicide. The total number of suicides in the Air Force was 16 while in the Navy was 8, Minister of State (MoS) for Defence Subhash Bhamre told the Rajya Sabha in a written reply last week.
> 
> In 2017, the number of army men, who are suspected to have committed suicide, was 75 while in 2016, this number was 104.
> 
> Another data tabled in parliament shows that between 2011 and 2018, there were 891 deaths by suicide of members of the Indian armed forces (Army, Air Force, and Navy).
> 
> Suicides were highest in the Army, which reported that 707 personnel took their own lives between 2011 and 2018. The Air Force reported nearly 5 times fewer suicides at 148 over the eight years. The Navy has the lowest number of suicides, with 36 deaths reported over the same period.
> 
> There was a spike in suicides in the Army in 2011, when 105 deaths were reported. The next highest suicides were in 2016, with 104 deaths. Last year, there were 80 deaths by suicide in the Army.
> 
> The average deaths per year across the Indian Army, Air Force and Navy is 111. While there are an average of 88 deaths by suicide annually in the Army, the Air Force and the Navy average 18.5 and 4.5 deaths by suicide annually.
> 
> https://kashmirwatch.com/indian-army-man-shoots-self-dead-in-kashmir/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246723963025162240
> 
> Actually i used the News title as the thread title, as per forum rules, i don't want to be warned by the Mods for wrong thread title.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246735409507377152


So begin the cover ups. Shameless creatures hiding KIA's behind "suicides".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Pakistani

Death to 7 lakh Indian occupier terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> View attachment 620952



What is the latest news?


----------



## M.SAAD

According to latest update, total of 5 Indian Soldiers including a JCO from Elite Para Forces have been killed in this operation..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

M.SAAD said:


> According to latest update, total of 5 Indian Soldiers including a JCO from Elite Para Forces have been killed in this operation..


Pak should also hit them on LOC to cause Maximum Damage
@Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

I hope Garav is watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246838203153342464

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

Boys don't forget.... 
only solution to Kashmir dispute is talks - Imran Khan-27th February 2019.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246844645956599812

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SIPRA

My salute and salaam to all the Shaheed brave heart Muslim freedom fighters.

"Satoon e daar pay rakhtay chalo saron kay chiraagh
Jahaan talak bhi sitam ki siah raat chalay"

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Some Indians at the social media feeling the heat already...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246851150990598144

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Gun battles leave 12 dead in Occupied Kashmir*
By AFP
Published: April 5, 2020
TWEET EMAIL





Clashes left three soldiers dead and critically injured several more, says Indian army spokesman. PHOTO: REUTERS/FILE

SRINAGAR: Three Indian soldiers were killed while nine freedom fighters were martyred in two separate incidents in Indian Occupied Kashmir, officials said on Sunday.

Occupied Kashmir had already been under a long-running curfew as New Delhi scrapped the disputed region’s semi-autonomous status on August 5.

Indian army spokesman Colonel Rajesh Kalia claimed to have killed five armed insurgents early Sunday in Keran area close to the Line of Control (LoC).

The clashes also left three soldiers dead and critically injured several more, he said in a brief statement.

The fighting came within 24 hours of another gun battle between freedom fighters and occupied forces in AFKulgam area that left four dead.

In February, two freedom fighters and an Indian soldier were killed in an alleged shootout on the outskirts of Srinagar.

‘India’s domicile law attempts to alter Occupied Kashmir demography’

The alleged gunfight occurred on the day when Pakistan and Kashmiris worldwide were observing Kashmir Solidarity Day, marked on February 5 every year, to extend moral support to people in the disputed region.

This year, the day was being observed in the backdrop of India’s controversial decision to revoke the disputed state’s autonomy.

On Aug. 5, 2019, the Modi government scrapped special provisions in the constitution, downgrading the status of Indian Occupied Jammu and Kashmir into two centrally administered Union Territories (UT), thus putting the two territories under its direct rule.


Read more: Indian Army , Indian security forces , Indian soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BATMAN

Looks like Kasmiris do not agree to Imran Khan's proposal of solving Kashmir dispute by talks.

The historic televised words of Imran Khan, in reference to Kashmir dispute ''Let’s sit together and resolve our problems through dialogue''

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Relic

5 indian soldiers were killed today along with 5 militants. (Bodies not recovered yet so maybe they're lying)

4 militants were killed yesterday in a seperate encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

5 Indian Para commandos also killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> Some Indians at the social media feeling the heat already...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246851150990598144



Brother: Thanks for keeping us informed.
@Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246845584541208578

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cygnus Black

These are trained Pakistani fighters. That's why there are significant Gangu casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Cygnus Black said:


> These are trained Pakistani fighters. That's why there are significant Gangu casualties.


Who are you to say that...? if true, this can lead to sacking of General Bajwa for going against the orders of PM Imran Khan.


----------



## BHarwana

Indian army Joc also killed.

Total Indian soldiers killed 9


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Dead bodies of all 5 militants killed in Keran recovered.
5 casualties on our side in this encounter but the most imporant thing is it was a succesful operation as all infiltrators were killed.

9:5 is still not bad especially since in Keran militants had high ground.


----------



## Relic

Jaskier said:


> Dead bodies of all 5 militants killed in Keran recovered.
> 5 casualties on our side in this encounter but the most imporant thing is it was a succesful operation as all infiltrators were killed.
> 
> 9:5 is still not bad.


Recovered?
Source?


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Relic said:


> Recovered?
> Source?


Kashmiri news channel.


----------



## SIPRA

@Mangus Ortus Novem
@StormBreaker 
@PakSword 
@Mentee 
@Ace of Spades 

Paa Jee: Call all on this thread to pay tributes to the Shaheed freedom fighters of today's skirmish.

Phir kuchh mazloom mayon kay mazloom bayton nain, apnay lahoo ka khiraj paish ker diya hae.

"Yeh kiss nay hum say lahoo ka khiraaj phir maanga
Abhi tau soye thay maqtal ko surkhroo ker kay.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Relic

Jaskier said:


> Kashmiri news channel.


Ok


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246852429628370945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kailash Kumar

5 Kashmiri militants killed near Pakistan border: India

Pakistan denies any militants were crossing to Indian-administered side

Hilal Mir 

05.04.2020

SRINAGAR, Jammu and Kashmir 

Five Kashmiri militants were killed on Sunday as they tried to enter the Indian-administered side from Pakistan, an Indian army spokesman said.

The militants were trying to cross the line of control (LOC), a de facto border which divides Kashmir between India and Pakistan, when the Indian army units shot them down, said Col. Rajesh Kaila in a statement.

In the gun battle which ensued, three Indian soldiers were also killed, he added.

Other injured soldiers are being treated at a hospital, he said.

This is the first major gun battle between Indian forces and militants along the LoC in northern Kashmir in recent days, although Pakistani and Indian forces have been firing at each other regularly.

Pakistan army rejected the Indian claims calling it New Delhi's attempt to divert international attention from the humanitarian crisis in the dispute region.

Jammu and Kashmir is held by India and Pakistan in parts, and claimed by both in full. A small sliver is also held by China.

Since they were partitioned in 1947, the two countries have fought four wars -- in 1948, 1965, 1971 and 1999 -- three of them over Kashmir.

Some Kashmiri groups in Jammu and Kashmir have been fighting against Indian rule for independence, or unification with neighboring Pakistan.

According to several human rights organizations, thousands of people have reportedly been killed in the conflict in the region since 1989.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/5-kashmiri-militants-killed-near-pakistan-border-india/1793450


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *IndianTerroristArmy *is only good at killing *unarmed PakKashmiris *or using *GangRape *as weapon of War.
> 
> But Shaheed ka *Lahoo *is never wasted...
> 
> Indians have declared War on Him.... and *these Shaheedz are standing up for His Honour*. _*Inka Lahoo kabi zaya nahi jaya ga!*_
> 
> May *OurMaster*, *OurMaker *accept their *Offer of Life in the JustCause, in His Cause*...and may they forever be Happy and Alive!
> 
> Ameen!


_And do not say that whoso is killed in the path of Allah his dead. No! Indeed they are alive but you do not know how. (Surah 2, al-Baqarah verse 154)_

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246844645956599812


So Pak Army has listened to me


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *IndianTerroristArmy *is only good at killing *unarmed PakKashmiris *or using *GangRape *as weapon of War.
> 
> But Shaheed ka *Lahoo *is never wasted...
> 
> Indians have declared War on Him.... and *these Shaheedz are standing up for His Honour*. _*Inka Lahoo kabi zaya nahi jaya ga!*_
> 
> May *OurMaster*, *OurMaker *accept their *Offer of Life in the JustCause, in His Cause*...and may they forever be Happy and Alive!
> 
> Ameen!



Ameen.

But, as the news are coming, this appears to be quite an effective attack by freedom fighters. Perhaps the biggest, after Pulwama.



masterchief_mirza said:


> _And do not say that whoso is killed in the path of Allah his dead. No! Indeed they are alive but you do not know how. (Surah 2, al-Baqarah verse 154)_



Bayshak.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

SIPRA said:


> Ameen.
> 
> But, as the news are coming, this appears to be quite an effective attack by freedom fighters. Perhaps the biggest, after Pulwama.


Attacks are happening quite often.. this one has been reported..



Champion_Usmani said:


> Some Indians at the social media feeling the heat already...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246851150990598144


Really? 5 commandos? Indians say that their commandos are invincible..

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> Attacks are happening quite often.. this one has been reported..
> 
> 
> Really? 5 commandos? Indians say that their commandos are invincible..


A huge attack like Pulvama shud happen again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Except a dozen suicides being reported in the Indian army in the coming months.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

pic of 1 from 5 plus Indian soldiers killed today at Loc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246855541155979264

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Champion_Usmani said:


> pic of 1 from 5 plus Indian soldiers killed today at Loc.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246855541155979264


Lol immortalized. I thought India believes in 7 janam not immortality or shahadat.

What a joke this artificial country is, imported each and everything from outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246847150320844801


I need more blood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

I mean, the Indians, wow, they always live up to their reputation you see, Wow, just wow... Awesome. Now what to say about these idiotic funny Hindutva bhakts, i mean, speechless..., wait... let me try. What about?

'Comedy of Errors'

The bakhts at social media are literally like this today, after the news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246846801950343168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Champion_Usmani said:


> I mean, the Indians, wow, they always live up to their reputation you see, Wow, just wow... Awesome. Now what to say about these idiotic funny Hindutva bhakts, i mean, speechless..., wait... let me try. What about?
> 
> 'Comedy of Errors'
> 
> The bakhts at social media are literally like this today, after the news.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246846801950343168


Today, the sound of bullets was probably the same.. Kashmiris are doing huge favor by creating such noise to save the Indian terrorist army from Corona forever.



Champion_Usmani said:


> I mean, the Indians, wow, they always live up to their reputation you see, Wow, just wow... Awesome. Now what to say about these idiotic funny Hindutva bhakts, i mean, speechless..., wait... let me try. What about?
> 
> 'Comedy of Errors'
> 
> The bakhts at social media are literally like this today, after the news.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246846801950343168


Can you beat this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246849458790424577


==================================================

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246852789604511744

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SIPRA

PakSword said:


> Can you beat this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246849458790424577



Shukar hae, kay aag ooper waalay hissay main lagi hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246886425519407105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246884552754298880

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

NeonNinja said:


> 5 Indian Para commandos also killed.


Now this is getting interested... 



Jaskier said:


> Dead bodies of all 5 militants killed in Keran recovered.
> 5 casualties on our side in this encounter but the most imporant thing is it was a succesful operation as all infiltrators were killed.
> 
> 9:5 is still not bad especially since in Keran militants had high ground.



One can easily say if their's a single person from Pakistan army, this ration would be in opposite way.
Hope this factual statement would help you to build faith on Imran Khan's peace formula, which he announced on 27th February.


----------



## BHarwana

Among the killed Indian soldiers there were 5 paracommandos 1 Jco and 3 regular conscripts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BHarwana said:


> Among the killed Indian soldiers there were 5 paracommandos 1 Jco and 3 regular conscripts.


Were their dead soldiers too who were killed by PA at LOC?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Blame this that Terrorists came from Pakistan


----------



## BHarwana

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Were their dead soldiers too who were killed by PA at LOC?


This is the list of Indians killed in kupwara. By freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pak should also hit them on LOC to cause Maximum Damage
> @Signalian


There is some sort of fire or exchange of fire on portions of CFL, in different circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Signalian said:


> There is some sort of fire or exchange of fire on portions of CFL, in different circumstances.


I see IOK heating up and will heat up badly in coming days. End of

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIG21DOWN

Any good sources?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246912569346068481

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cuirassier

Pros of using expendables for Pak deep state - 5 Spl Forces personnel accounted for. COIN in valley is easier than in LC terrain. This explains why tribesmen and Azad forces were routed in Valley in '47 but were effective in tactical-level encounters at mountains.


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

seven0seven said:


> Blame this that Terrorists came from Pakistan


What is to blame there!!!! indeed they came from Pakistan.


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

*Special forces got into a hand to hand battle on the Line of Control, killed five terrorists*
*The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, wit...*
By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | Apr 06, 2020, 11.41 AM IST

_*NEW DELHI: In perhaps the most intense firefight on the Line of Control (LoC) this year, five soldiers of the elite 4 Para SF unit engaged infiltrators at point blank range amidst heavy snow, neutralising the entire batch of five terrorists before succumbing to injuries in the hand to hand battle.*

The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, with sources saying that battleground bore the signs of a close quarters battle.

Two soldiers who were airlifted to a nearby military hospital succumbed to injuries while three died at the battle zone.

Sources said that the operation commenced after an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle picked up images of an infiltration attempt in the Keran sector. The special forces were moved to intercept them as heavy snow had restricted movements on the regular army unit located in the area.

Two squads of the elite unit were deployed to locate and take down the infiltrators but the operation was carried out under heavy snow that hampered visibility. Source said that the squad led by Subedar Sanjeev Kumar spotted the footsteps on the terrorists in the snow and followed the trail.

At one point, the hardened snow under their feet gave way and three members of the squad stumbled into a nallah and right on top of the terrorists who were hiding there. In the ensuing battle at point blank range, where the terrorists had an advantage as they had been waiting, the squad managed to put up a fight.

Seeing their comrades under heavy fire, the two soldiers who had managed to evade the collapsing snow also rushed into the battle zone, together managing to take down the entire batch of five infiltrating terrorists.

“The bodies of soldiers and the five terrorists were found barely a few feet away when the other squad reached the position. The para soldiers had put up a strong fight even after stumbling down and the squad members rushed in to help,” sources told ET.

Other members of the squad who paid the ultimate sacrifice are Havildar Davendra Singh and Paratroopers Bal Krishan, Amit Kumar and Chhatrapal Singh.

https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...=socialsharebuttons&__twitter_impression=true_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Indian army has no discipline of social distancing. 

No wonder most of them are testing positive for Covid19. They cannot be deployed in central india to subjugate the freedom movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ultima Thule

Mrityunjay Rai said:


> What is to blame there!!!! indeed they came from Pakistan.


yeah whatever, without any proofs whatever, you're doing just a blame game nothing else


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jaskier said:


> *Special forces got into a hand to hand battle on the Line of Control, killed five terrorists*
> *The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, wit...*
> By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | Apr 06, 2020, 11.41 AM IST
> 
> _*NEW DELHI: In perhaps the most intense firefight on the Line of Control (LoC) this year, five soldiers of the elite 4 Para SFunit engaged infiltrators at point blank range amidst heavy snow, neutralising the entire batch of five terrorists before succumbing to injuries in the hand to hand battle.*
> 
> The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, with sources saying that battleground bore the signs of a close quarters battle.
> 
> Two soldiers who were airlifted to a nearby military hospital succumbed to injuries while three died at the battle zone.
> 
> Sources said that the operation commenced after an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle picked up images of an infiltration attempt in the Keran sector. The special forces were moved to intercept them as heavy snow had restricted movements on the regular army unit located in the area.
> 
> Two squads of the elite unit were deployed to locate and take down the infiltrators but the operation was carried out under heavy snow that hampered visibility. Source said that the squad led by Subedar Sanjeev Kumar spotted the footsteps on the terrorists in the snow and followed the trail.
> 
> At one point, the hardened snow under their feet gave way and three members of the squad stumbled into a nallah and right on top of the terrorists who were hiding there. In the ensuing battle at point blank range, where the terrorists had an advantage as they had been waiting, the squad managed to put up a fight.
> 
> Seeing their comrades under heavy fire, the two soldiers who had managed to evade the collapsing snow also rushed into the battle zone, together managing to take down the entire batch of five infiltrating terrorists.
> 
> “The bodies of soldiers and the five terrorists were found barely a few feet away when the other squad reached the position. The para soldiers had put up a strong fight even after stumbling down and the squad members rushed in to help,” sources told ET.
> 
> Other members of the squad who paid the ultimate sacrifice are Havildar Davendra Singh and Paratroopers Bal Krishan, Amit Kumar and Chhatrapal Singh.
> 
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...=socialsharebuttons&__twitter_impression=true_









Likely to be FAKE NEWS as the source is indian:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


Can a NON-indian sources prove the OP to be true?.........

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

seven0seven said:


> yeah whatever, without any proofs whatever, you're doing just a blame game nothing else


What proof is required ? Then can not enter from China so obviously they came from Pakistan


----------



## Ultima Thule

Mrityunjay Rai said:


> What proof is required ? Then can not enter from China so obviously they came from Pakistan


Modi pishab keun nahi kia, Pakistani terrorist act, Amitabh ko film fare AWARD jeon nahi mila PAKISTANI Terrorist Act whatever float your boat you indiot


----------



## Diggy

El Sidd said:


> *Indian army has no discipline of social distancing. *
> 
> No wonder most of them are testing positive for Covid19. They cannot be deployed in central india to subjugate the freedom movements.


hahaha El Sidd, you are a funny troll, keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Some more pics of killed Indian Soldiers yesterday

The Indians gave credit to 4 Para SF for fake surgical strike of 2016, the same unit now reporting deaths of its soldiers, off course due to corona no ceremony will be held for the last rites of these soldiers, Quietly the bodies will be sent to their home towns. What are the chances that Indians are adjusting LOC CFV deaths here?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247052505575354369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247054401535008768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jugger

After the annexation of Kashmir on 5th August, all of these was expected infact much much more was expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

I thought after balakot fiasco no "militant" backed by Pak Army would dare challenge indian armed forces in Kashmir anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Om Shanti
"Men apart, every man an emperor".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Death to 7 lakh Indian occupier terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Malik Alpha

Lol 5 dead Hindutva terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakSword

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Can a NON-indian sources prove the OP to be true?.........


They don't have access to the dead Indian occupiers.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakSword said:


> They don't have access to the dead Indian occupiers.






Which means the indians are lying then because we all know:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

==================================================
This is just hilarious.. 


Jaskier said:


> *neutralising the entire batch of five terrorists before succumbing to injuries in the hand to hand battle.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakSword said:


> ==================================================
> This is just hilarious..








So let's get this straight here, as per indian claims, the terrorists were all wiped out and then the they still managed to kill the indians in hand to hand combat?????..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So let's get this straight here, as per indian claims, the terrorists were all wiped out and then the they still managed to kill the indians in hand to hand combat?????..........


Pehli line parhnay ke baad bread halaq main phans gaee thee..



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So let's get this straight here, as per indian claims, the terrorists were all wiped out and then the they still managed to kill the indians in hand to hand combat?????..........


One more beauty that almost choked me..



Jaskier said:


> The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle



The infiltrators on the ground were watching them all the way coming down.. and waited till the paratroopers detached their parachutes and got ready for hand to hand battle just six feet away..

And then someone said.. ROUND 1.. FIGHT.. And then infiltrator died.. but then in round 2, the infiltrators were again brought to life to engage in a hand to hand battle in which brave occupiers succumbed..

Abb insaan Jindon se tou lar sakta hai, spirits se kaisay laray..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Champion_Usmani

India media's as usual stories for their killed soldiers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247079095701127170

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

PakSword said:


> The infiltrators on the ground were watching them all the way coming down.. and waited till the paratroopers detached their parachutes and got ready for hand to hand battle just six feet away..
> 
> And then someone said.. ROUND 1.. FIGHT.. And then infiltrator died.. but then in round 2, the infiltrators were again brought to life to engage in a hand to hand battle in which brave occupiers succumbed..


Epic fail this is how it happened:


> Tracking movements across two days, it became clear that the terrorists had been cornered into a part of Kupwara’s dense Zurhama forest, not far from the Jumgund village. Tracking footsteps in the snow, one of the 4 Para squads in the snow tragically realised too late that they were on a cornice — an overhanging mass of hardened snow at the edge of a mountain precipice. It broke under their weight and they fell into a nallah, a frozen mountain stream, right into where the terrorists were hiding. This led to a close quarter fight in the most literal sense.
> 
> In the words of an officer familiar with details, “_As luck would have it, where they fell, the militants were sitting right there. This led to a firefight at virtually point blank range. I have to give it to the training standards of the SF guys. Inspite of the fall, all five terrorists were killed. The complete squad was lost_.”
> 
> Two soldiers succumbed to their injuries on Sunday evening after being airlifted to Srinagar’s Army hospital. The remains of the other 3 commandos and the terrorists were found within just two meters of each other.


https://www.livefistdefence.com/202...ecial-forces-men-die-fighting-terrorists.html


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jaskier said:


> Epic fail this is how it happened:
> 
> https://www.livefistdefence.com/202...ecial-forces-men-die-fighting-terrorists.html






EPIC FAIL!...... The above source is indian therefore FAKE NEWS:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khanivore

I find it extremely hard to believe anything by the Indian media, especially when they went completely retarded and bonkers mad last year, regarding 26/27 Feb 2019 incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Khanivore said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe anything by the Indian media, especially when they went completely retarded and bonkers mad last year, regarding 26/27 Feb 2019 incident.





The VAST majority if not ALL the indian media is FAKE NEWS:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

MIG21DOWN said:


> Any good sources?


They are saying 3 more and now saying 8 dead. Actual number from yesterday was 9 confirm dead yesterday 5 paracommandos 1 Jco and 3 regular ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Signalian said:


> There is some sort of fire or exchange of fire on portions of CFL, in different circumstances.


Indians are reporting more casualties to Indian Soldiers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247110176450039812

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247110368129724416

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247008538343272464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247114354681470979
Not a single freedom fighter was killed. They only killed local civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Relic

3 more soldiers have died.
8 indian soldiers are now dead. 5 militants too.

A failure of an operation.
One of the highest number of casualties in a single operation in Indian History.

The highest is 9 in 2009


----------



## hussain0216

Indians had 5 to 10 commandos killed by freedom fighters

Commandos no less

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Relic said:


> 3 more soldiers have died.
> 8 indian soldiers are now dead. 5 militants too.
> 
> A failure of an operation.
> One of the highest number of casualties in a single operation in Indian History.
> 
> The highest is 9 in 2009





These are only the 8 that the indian government is publicly admitting to, NOT the REAL number of dead indian State Terrorists......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Relic

hussain0216 said:


> Indians had 5 to 10 commandos killed by freedom fighters
> 
> Commandos no less


Officially 8.


----------



## Relic

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> These are only the 8 that the indian government is publicly admitting to, NOT the REAL number of dead indian dogs......


And they were supposed to be their commandos. Not even their regular soldiers.
These were their special ones


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

BHarwana said:


> They are saying 3 more and now saying 8 dead. Actual number from yesterday was 9 confirm dead yesterday 5 paracommandos 1 Jco and 3 regular ones.





Gryphon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247110368129724416





BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247008538343272464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247114354681470979
> Not a single freedom fighter was killed. They only killed local civilians.





Relic said:


> 3 more soldiers have died.
> 8 indian soldiers are now dead. 5 militants too.
> 
> A failure of an operation.
> One of the highest number of casualties in a single operation in Indian History.
> 
> The highest is 9 in 2009





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> These are only the 8 that the indian government is publicly admitting to, NOT the REAL number of dead indian dogs......





Relic said:


> And they were supposed to be their commandos. Not even their regular soldiers.
> These were their special ones



Fake News completely debunked by army:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247118495239856128


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Relic said:


> And they were supposed to be their commandos. Not even their regular soldiers.
> These were their special ones





These indian dogs weren't too "special" when the Kashmiris sent them to hell, that too when there are 120× less Kashmiris than indians.........


----------



## BHarwana

Jaskier said:


> Fake News completely debunked by army:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247118495239856128



Indian Army lol. I don't believe them. Give a valid source.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jaskier said:


> Fake News completely debunked by army:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247118495239856128








ALL the above sources are FAKE as they are indian:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


----------



## Relic

Jaskier said:


> Fake News completely debunked by army:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247118495239856128


I expected this. Indians don't want to get embarassed

Also the people who were reporting 5 lives lost HOURS BEFORE your army officially accepted it are the same journalists who are claiming 8 soldiers dead.
So i'm sure they're right



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ALL the above sources are FAKE as they are indian:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


Exactly.
Kashmiri JOURNALISTS the people who reported the 5 indian casualties 10 hours before they were offical are reporting 8 now.
Just wait a few hours.
These indians will be forced to accept it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R Wing

In a pitched firefight where small squad tactics are all that matters (bread and butter of special operations forces), the casualty ratio was 1:1 between India's most elite occupying forces backed with the State's resources and freedom fighting kids quickly trained in unconventional warfare?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @BHarwana and @Champion_Usmani PakBrothers, please, also update the GenocideAlert thread with these news and tweets... we need to have such data in that thread for reference as well...while you update threads as these...
> 
> It is a sticky .... @Champion_Usmani you know the thread as you were updating regularly a few months back...
> 
> Thankyou both!!!


Yes bro, will try to update it soon INSHAALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Relic said:


> I expected this. Indians don't want to get embarassed
> 
> Also the people who were reporting 5 lives lost HOURS BEFORE your army officially accepted it are the same journalists who are claiming 8 soldiers dead.
> So i'm sure they're right
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Kashmiri JOURNALISTS the people who reported the 5 indian casualties 10 hours before they were offical are reporting 8 now.
> Just wait a few hours.
> These indians will be forced to accept it




indians NEVER accept truth and honesty.


----------



## Relic

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> indians NEVER accept truth and honesty.


The photos of the 3 more killed will be leaked then the officials will be forced to accept it.
Remember when IA refused to accept that one of their pilots were missing?
Then they were forced to accept it when we shared Abhi-none-done's photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Relic said:


> Also the people who were reporting 5 lives lost HOURS BEFORE your army officially accepted it are the same journalists who are claiming 8 soldiers dead.
> So i'm sure they're right


Epic fail.
The reports of five casualties was given by army spokesperson first before that no one incl any Kahsmiri journo knew it


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Relic said:


> The photos of the 3 more killed will be leaked then the officials will be forced to accept it.
> Remember when IA refused to accept that one of their pilots were missing?
> Then they were forced to accept it when we shared Abhi-none-done's photo






TRUE but NEVER underestimate the indian propensity to lie and make outlandish claims.



Jaskier said:


> Epic fail.
> The reports of five casualties was given by army spokesperson first before that no one incl any Kahsmiri journo knew it





indian army spokesman = FAKE NEWS:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


----------



## fitpOsitive

Firing at people standing in front of a wall, with hands tied at backs, is not called gunfight, its called murder, or in Kashmir perspective, genocide. 


Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Gun battles leave 12 dead in Occupied Kashmir*
> By AFP
> Published: April 5, 2020
> TWEET EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clashes left three soldiers dead and critically injured several more, says Indian army spokesman. PHOTO: REUTERS/FILE
> 
> SRINAGAR: Three Indian soldiers were killed while nine freedom fighters were martyred in two separate incidents in Indian Occupied Kashmir, officials said on Sunday.
> 
> Occupied Kashmir had already been under a long-running curfew as New Delhi scrapped the disputed region’s semi-autonomous status on August 5.
> 
> Indian army spokesman Colonel Rajesh Kalia claimed to have killed five armed insurgents early Sunday in Keran area close to the Line of Control (LoC).
> 
> The clashes also left three soldiers dead and critically injured several more, he said in a brief statement.
> 
> The fighting came within 24 hours of another gun battle between freedom fighters and occupied forces in AFKulgam area that left four dead.
> 
> In February, two freedom fighters and an Indian soldier were killed in an alleged shootout on the outskirts of Srinagar.
> 
> ‘India’s domicile law attempts to alter Occupied Kashmir demography’
> 
> The alleged gunfight occurred on the day when Pakistan and Kashmiris worldwide were observing Kashmir Solidarity Day, marked on February 5 every year, to extend moral support to people in the disputed region.
> 
> This year, the day was being observed in the backdrop of India’s controversial decision to revoke the disputed state’s autonomy.
> 
> On Aug. 5, 2019, the Modi government scrapped special provisions in the constitution, downgrading the status of Indian Occupied Jammu and Kashmir into two centrally administered Union Territories (UT), thus putting the two territories under its direct rule.
> 
> 
> Read more: Indian Army , Indian security forces , Indian soldiers


----------



## Relic

Jaskier said:


> Epic fail.
> The reports of five casualties was given by army spokesperson first before that no one incl any Kahsmiri journo knew it


The irony.

Do you have proof?

Coz when the kashmiri journalists reported 5 deaths i didn't see any official source saying that so i thought they were lying. Then hours later your army accepted it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247121573582118912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ColonelSanders

Jaskier said:


> *Special forces got into a hand to hand battle on the Line of Control, killed five terrorists*
> *The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, wit...*
> By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | Apr 06, 2020, 11.41 AM IST
> 
> _*NEW DELHI: In perhaps the most intense firefight on the Line of Control (LoC) this year, five soldiers of the elite 4 Para SF unit engaged infiltrators at point blank range amidst heavy snow, neutralising the entire batch of five terrorists before succumbing to injuries in the hand to hand battle.*
> 
> The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, with sources saying that battleground bore the signs of a close quarters battle.
> 
> Two soldiers who were airlifted to a nearby military hospital succumbed to injuries while three died at the battle zone.
> 
> Sources said that the operation commenced after an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle picked up images of an infiltration attempt in the Keran sector. The special forces were moved to intercept them as heavy snow had restricted movements on the regular army unit located in the area.
> 
> Two squads of the elite unit were deployed to locate and take down the infiltrators but the operation was carried out under heavy snow that hampered visibility. Source said that the squad led by Subedar Sanjeev Kumar spotted the footsteps on the terrorists in the snow and followed the trail.
> 
> At one point, the hardened snow under their feet gave way and three members of the squad stumbled into a nallah and right on top of the terrorists who were hiding there. In the ensuing battle at point blank range, where the terrorists had an advantage as they had been waiting, the squad managed to put up a fight.
> 
> Seeing their comrades under heavy fire, the two soldiers who had managed to evade the collapsing snow also rushed into the battle zone, together managing to take down the entire batch of five infiltrating terrorists.
> 
> “The bodies of soldiers and the five terrorists were found barely a few feet away when the other squad reached the position. The para soldiers had put up a strong fight even after stumbling down and the squad members rushed in to help,” sources told ET.
> 
> Other members of the squad who paid the ultimate sacrifice are Havildar Davendra Singh and Paratroopers Bal Krishan, Amit Kumar and Chhatrapal Singh.
> 
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...=socialsharebuttons&__twitter_impression=true_


Did any one say "Hadouken"?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So let's get this straight here, as per indian claims, the terrorists were all wiped out and then the they still managed to kill the indians in hand to hand combat?????..........


Bhai kiya pata unki aatma akar lari ho unse. Who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Relic said:


> Officially 8.


Fake news.



R Wing said:


> In a pitched firefight where small squad tactics are all that matters (bread and butter of special operations forces), the casualty ratio was 1:1 between India's most elite occupying forces backed with the State's resources and freedom fighting kids quickly trained in unconventional warfare?


As luck would have it, they fell 14 ft after snow crevice broke, the militants were sitting right there. This led to a firefight at virtually point blank range. I have to give it to the training standards of the SF guys. Inspite of the fall, all five terrorists were killed.
All none of the militants were locals but Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Relic said:


> The irony.
> 
> Do you have proof?
> 
> Coz when the kashmiri journalists reported 5 deaths i didn't see any official source saying that so i thought they were lying. Then hours later your army accepted it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247121573582118912


It's a fake FB page.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ColonelSanders said:


> Did any one say "Hadouken"?






No the indians cried, "my little weiner":

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm



Jaskier said:


> Fake news.
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, they fell 14 ft after snow crevice broke, the militants were sitting right there. This led to a firefight at virtually point blank range. I have to give it to the training standards of the SF guys. Inspite of the fall, all five terrorists were killed.







Sure they did. Because you were there and have CREDIBLE & IRREFUTABLE evidence of that having happened...................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Relic

Jaskier said:


> It's a fake FB page.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=116967516623268




Read it.
The guy is genuine


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Sure they did. Because you were there and have CREDIBLE & IRREFUTABLE evidence of that having happened...................


I saw helmet cam combat footage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Cygnus Black said:


> These are trained Pakistani fighters. That's why there are significant Gangu casualties.


There is no evidence for this so please do not make unsubstantiated statements. These are our brother freedom fighters who laid their lives for azadi, InshaAllah soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Relic said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=116967516623268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> The guy is genuine


Nope fake as confirmed by police information office.
Not real awan khurshid.


----------



## Relic

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=116967516623268





This guy is genuine

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Relic

Jaskier said:


> Nope fake as confirmed by police information office.
> Not real awais khurshid.


What are you saying.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jaskier said:


> I saw helmet cam combat footage




Are you sure it wasn't a camera mounted on their backsides?........or is that where you are getting your info from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Relic said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=116967516623268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is genuine


It's a fake accnt.
Not real accnt of Awan Khurshid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Relic

Jaskier said:


> It's a fake accnt.
> Not real accnt of Awan Khurshid


Pls share his real account then


----------



## Trango Towers

Jaskier said:


> *Special forces got into a hand to hand battle on the Line of Control, killed five terrorists*
> *The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, wit...*
> By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | Apr 06, 2020, 11.41 AM IST
> 
> _*NEW DELHI: In perhaps the most intense firefight on the Line of Control (LoC) this year, five soldiers of the elite 4 Para SF unit engaged infiltrators at point blank range amidst heavy snow, neutralising the entire batch of five terrorists before succumbing to injuries in the hand to hand battle.*
> 
> The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, with sources saying that battleground bore the signs of a close quarters battle.
> 
> Two soldiers who were airlifted to a nearby military hospital succumbed to injuries while three died at the battle zone.
> 
> Sources said that the operation commenced after an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle picked up images of an infiltration attempt in the Keran sector. The special forces were moved to intercept them as heavy snow had restricted movements on the regular army unit located in the area.
> 
> Two squads of the elite unit were deployed to locate and take down the infiltrators but the operation was carried out under heavy snow that hampered visibility. Source said that the squad led by Subedar Sanjeev Kumar spotted the footsteps on the terrorists in the snow and followed the trail.
> 
> At one point, the hardened snow under their feet gave way and three members of the squad stumbled into a nallah and right on top of the terrorists who were hiding there. In the ensuing battle at point blank range, where the terrorists had an advantage as they had been waiting, the squad managed to put up a fight.
> 
> Seeing their comrades under heavy fire, the two soldiers who had managed to evade the collapsing snow also rushed into the battle zone, together managing to take down the entire batch of five infiltrating terrorists.
> 
> “The bodies of soldiers and the five terrorists were found barely a few feet away when the other squad reached the position. The para soldiers had put up a strong fight even after stumbling down and the squad members rushed in to help,” sources told ET.
> 
> Other members of the squad who paid the ultimate sacrifice are Havildar Davendra Singh and Paratroopers Bal Krishan, Amit Kumar and Chhatrapal Singh.
> 
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...=socialsharebuttons&__twitter_impression=true_


Bull 
... 

Another movie script


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Jaskier said:


> All none of the militants were locals but Pakistanis.


So when are their pictures going to be released then?


----------



## Amazon

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Likely to be FAKE NEWS as the source is indian:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764
> 
> 
> Can a NON-indian sources prove the OP to be true?.........



Not all newspaper cover the beating you get from our hands.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Amazon said:


> Not all newspaper cover the beating you get from our hands.





WHAT about the real ones not from the Bollywood films you have been watching. AT LEAST 8 of your elite commandos have just been crushed like ants yet you are trying to talk big????????..........think you are suffering from "little weiner man syndrome"...........:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

PakSword said:


> Pehli line parhnay ke baad bread halaq main phans gaee thee..
> 
> 
> One more beauty that almost choked me..
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators on the ground were watching them all the way coming down.. and waited till the paratroopers detached their parachutes and got ready for hand to hand battle just six feet away..
> 
> And then someone said.. ROUND 1.. FIGHT.. And then infiltrator died.. but then in round 2, the infiltrators were again brought to life to engage in a hand to hand battle in which brave occupiers succumbed..
> 
> Abb insaan Jindon se tou lar sakta hai, spirits se kaisay laray..



They had Harry Potter's cloak of invisibility, the terrorists were Lord Voldemort's death eaters and used the resurrection stone to come back to life. It seems the article has been written by a fiction writer, I thought news articles were written by journalists - maybe not in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Invicta said:


> They had Harry Potter's cloak of invisibility, the terrorists were Lord Voldemort's death eaters and used the resurrection stone to come back to life. It seems the article has been written by a fiction writer, I thought news articles were written by journalists - maybe not in India.




indian journalists = fiction writers with poor writing skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> Looks like Kasmiris do not agree to Imran Khan's proposal of solving Kashmir dispute by talks.
> 
> The historic televised words of Imran Khan, in reference to Kashmir dispute ''Let’s sit together and resolve our problems through dialogue''


I don't see you, when I say you I am talking about you @BATMAN the ghastly bag of hate going to fight on the front lines for Kashmiri people!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ColonelSanders

Jaskier said:


> Fake news.
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, they fell 14 ft after snow crevice broke, the militants were sitting right there. This led to a firefight at virtually point blank range. I have to give it to the training standards of the SF guys. Inspite of the fall, all five terrorists were killed.
> All none of the militants were locals but Pakistanis.


Title says "hand to hand fight" and you just said firefight. Make up you mind gangu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> indian journalists = fiction writers with poor writing skills.


Well I disagree, let's give them credit where credit is due, their writing skills are good enough to cater to their general populace. $hit input = $hit output.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ColonelSanders

Jaskier said:


> I saw helmet cam combat footage


I have my helmet cam footage of me fighting Japanese ninja Hayabusa. Oh wait that fight happened in dead or alive 5. I had to finish it quickly because he didnt have bouncing boobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invicta

ColonelSanders said:


> Title says "hand to hand fight" and you just said firefight. Make up you mind gangu



Actually they had a hand to hand firefight. Come on man you need to understand the scene. Their hands were on fire, its therefore classed as a firefight. Item song coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 21st Century Vampire

Amazon said:


> Not all newspaper cover the beating you get from our hands.



Why on earth did they allow a kid on a military forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ColonelSanders

Amazon said:


> Not all newspaper cover the beating you get from our hands.


Did you sterilise you hands before giving us a beating? Do t want any germs from you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Indian Media is reporting a CFV at LOC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247145740364730368
and some Pakistani OSINT accounts are saying this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247149226435502080
@BHarwana Any news at your side bro?


----------



## graphican

BATMAN said:


> Boys don't forget....
> only solution to Kashmir dispute is talks - Imran Khan-27th February 2019.



I disagree. Talks with India are not a solution. 

They were not a solution 100 years ago when Paksitan was being born,
Talks were not a solution 30 years ago when Paksitan hand Kashmir dispute,
Talks are not a solution now
Talks will not be a solution 30 or 100 years into the future.
Brain material found in India is not after peace, talks or solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> and some Pakistani OSINT accounts are saying this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247149226435502080
> @BHarwana Any news at your side bro?


I personally think Indians are hyping it especially at Kerni Sector so that they can show more of the casualties as an excuse of being killed by PA rather than from Freedom Fighters.
What do you say guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

Now comes Indian attempt to cover their humilation


Expect the following


*1- A picture of a Pakistani officer/General etc with a circle around his face with the comment india has taken revenge against blah blah who is now dead

2- a claim that 35 Pak soldiers have been killed on loc

3 - Some claim that super Indians have done a amazing raid in Pakistan targeting headquarters of SSG or Imran Khan etc


All the above will be accompanied by Indians masterbating all over each other*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Very successful year for security forces:


----------



## Relic

@Syed Hammad Ahmed 
Mystic Intel usually downplays such theories.
So i'm very surprised that he's saying this is not a regular CAP.
So something may be going on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jaskier said:


> Very successful year for security forces:







Can you post the link to the above source?


----------



## newb3e

oye hoy surmayy!!!

wah wah!!

kesay bawakoof bana laytay hain kia bakht low iq creatures hain?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247114638195449856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Balbir

I say to Pakistani friends don't rejoice... don't rejoice.

These brave hearts not just killed five intruders and but probably saved a war.

A war Modi is waiting to wage all his life.

All he needs is few dozens of dead bodies, so that he sell this war in India, to international community and most importantly to people of Punjab and Haryana.

An in that war , there wouldn't be a debate about if su30 or F16 was shot down. He is least interested if IAF scores or Navy torpedo Pakistani ships. He wants to use the weapons mass destruction where debate sieges to exist and destruction reigns supreme.


----------



## Riz

No pictures of so called killing of 5 freedom fighters by indian army, means indian para troopers they failed to killed single attacker...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Given all the BS & lies spewed by the Indian government, military & media in the aftermath of the failed Indian Balakot strikes and the subsequent humiliation of the IAF at the hands of the PAF, these Bollywood tamasha stories in the Indian media are just that.


----------



## Trango Towers

BATMAN said:


> Boys don't forget....
> only solution to Kashmir dispute is talks - Imran Khan-27th February 2019.


you are a pathetic man....
you chaca Nawaz shreef kissing modis a55 still from London...like a rat, he squealed before being allowed to leave the country after looting it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

BATMAN said:


> Looks like Kasmiris do not agree to Imran Khan's proposal of solving Kashmir dispute by talks.
> 
> The historic televised words of Imran Khan, in reference to Kashmir dispute ''Let’s sit together and resolve our problems through dialogue''


There's absolutely nothing wrong with what IK said.

In fact, those should be the exact words being said by the leadership of a responsible country even as it might be fighting a full scale conventional war.

Pakistan will continue to advocate for talks and a peaceful resolution to the Kashmir dispute, but will not refrain from utilizing military force in self defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Balbir said:


> I say to Pakistani friends don't rejoice... don't rejoice.
> 
> These brave hearts not just killed five intruders and but probably saved a war.
> 
> A war Modi is waiting to wage all his life.
> 
> All he needs is few dozens of dead bodies, so that he sell this war in India, to international community and most importantly to people of Punjab and Haryana.
> 
> An in that war , there wouldn't be a debate about if su30 or F16 was shot down. He is least interested if IAF scores or Navy torpedo Pakistani ships. He wants to use the weapons mass destruction where debate sieges to exist and destruction reigns supreme.


Chanda if he really wants war now he can organise a False Flag. Ajeet Doval and Amit Shah is in his pockets



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with what IK said.
> 
> In fact, those should be the exact words being said by the leadership of a responsible country even as it might be fighting a full scale conventional war.
> 
> Pakistan will continue to advocate for talks and a peaceful resolution to the Kashmir dispute, but will not refrain from utilizing military force in self defence.


You do know that indians are not that stupid to give away the strategic location of Kashmir to Pakistan without a fight?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247114638195449856



Can these latest numbers be made part of thread title?


----------



## YeBeWarned

@AgNoStiC MuSliM did you deleted my Post in this thread?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Champion_Usmani said:


> View attachment 621161
> 
> 
> India media's as usual stories for their killed soldiers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247079095701127170








This doesn't make sense. They were engaged in close, hand-to-hand combat but were found 2 metres away from the dead terrorists. So they fought the terrorists. Killed them and then walked a couple of metres, laid down and died. That sounds like the script for a retarded, low IQ bollywood film.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jaskier said:


> Fake News completely debunked by army:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247118495239856128


But didn't the Indian military also make all these debunked fancy claims about 'hundreds dead in Balakot' and 'shot F-16 down' and Sir-jee-Kal strikes?

The history of government, military and media claims under the BJP government have descended to the level of a farce at this point.

You also stated earlier that 'the militants had the higher ground which is why the Indian military suffered as many casualties as it did' but that Bollywood tamasha story you posted about 'hand to hand combat' stated that the soldiers 'fell from above' after the snow they landed on collapsed and the fell 'on top of the militants'.

Which is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

fakenews no hindutava boys aka IA died in te attack jawans took a dive in pond filled with cow dung and became bullet proof stood up infront of kashmiris wearing Modi gs face mask and farted so hard that every terrorist died!!

its poisionus its fking deadly!!

jia modis g;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Starlord said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM did you deleted my Post in this thread?


I deleted quite a few posts. Most of them also received a reason for deletion. The ones I did not post a reason for were the ones about 'drinking cow and camel urine' since I figured it would be obvious why they were deleted.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> You do know that indians are not that stupid to give away the strategic location of Kashmir to Pakistan without a fight


I agree, but the political and military leadership still needs to present Pakistan as a responsible and peaceful nation to the world.

Just because the political leadership makes statements about the need for peaceful resolution of the J&K dispute through talks does not mean they aren't prepared to also take military action if necessary.

There's an old saying about 'barking dogs seldom bite' - Pakistan doesn't have to be the barking dog making threats all the time. We've downgraded the relationship with India post Balakot and similar actions should continue while we focus on improving our economy and strengthening our military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Balbir said:


> I say to Pakistani friends don't rejoice... don't rejoice.
> 
> These brave hearts not just killed five intruders and but probably saved a war.
> 
> A war Modi is waiting to wage all his life.
> 
> All he needs is few dozens of dead bodies, so that he sell this war in India, to international community and most importantly to people of Punjab and Haryana.
> 
> An in that war , there wouldn't be a debate about if su30 or F16 was shot down. He is least interested if IAF scores or Navy torpedo Pakistani ships. He wants to use the weapons mass destruction where debate sieges to exist and destruction reigns supreme.




I highly doubt he would like to find himself addressing the janta saying _"agar Raphaale hota........" _yet again

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Balbir said:


> I say to Pakistani friends don't rejoice... don't rejoice.
> 
> These brave hearts not just killed five intruders and but probably saved a war.
> 
> A war Modi is waiting to wage all his life.
> 
> All he needs is few dozens of dead bodies, so that he sell this war in India, to international community and most importantly to people of Punjab and Haryana.
> 
> An in that war , there wouldn't be a debate about if su30 or F16 was shot down. He is least interested if IAF scores or Navy torpedo Pakistani ships. He wants to use the weapons mass destruction where debate sieges to exist and destruction reigns supreme.









BRING IT ON!...........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

So the Surgical strikes failed?
Oh wait, Kashmiri freedom movement is an actual indigenous movement of kashmiri people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

What about this theory guys???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247143458919383043

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

seven0seven said:


> Blame this that Terrorists came from Pakistan



I expect another surgical strike, save our crows

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masterchief_mirza

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> But didn't the Indian military also make all these debunked fancy claims about 'hundreds dead in Balakot' and 'shot F-16 down' and Sir-jee-Kal strikes?
> 
> The history of government, military and media claims under the BJP government have descended to the level of a farce at this point.
> 
> You also stated earlier that 'the militants had the higher ground which is why the Indian military suffered as many casualties as it did' but that Bollywood tamasha story you posted about 'hand to hand combat' stated that the soldiers 'fell from above' after the snow they landed on collapsed and the fell 'on top of the militants'.
> 
> Which is it?


I think they're misdirecting by categorizing regular army and special forces separately. 5 of each have died I reckon.

But they won't report them together.


----------



## BHarwana

Last image of Indian elite paracommandos before they were dispatched by freedom fighters.

Look at the snow and location India with 9 lakh soldiers and all modern tools trying to fight those who are protected by soil of kashmir.







Actually people are mixing 2 news here. One was genocide done by Indians in kulgam where Indians destroyed 3 civilian houses and killed students. 

The other operation which India did was in Rangdori Behak area of kupwara in forest. India dropped paracommandos there to attack freedom fighters in which they lost 9 soldiers and 29 injured. Not a single freedom fighter got injured in this operation.

When India claims that they were trying to stop infeltration please look at the image I posted this is not infeltration by Pakistan cause Indian soldiers are going from west to east in image and Pakistan is located on west of India not east.

This was not an infeltration stopped by India but domestic kashmiri kids who got tired of lockdown and denial of freedom are retaliating. How long can you keep people locked up in their own homes they will retaliate. With nothing more than a wollen chadars these poor kids are fighting for freedom to get back their kashmir. Look at the snow and well armed Indian occupational force going to hunt them. World needs to wake up. No one want to spend month in snow for terrorism. The kashmiris are fed up with India that is what is making poor kids leave their home and spend their lives with guns instead of book. You all don't value freedom cause you take it for grant but ask Kashmir's how precious is freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BHarwana said:


> kashmiris are fed up with India that is what is making poor kids leave their home and spend their lives with guns instead of book. You all don't value freedom cause you take it for grant but ask Kashmir's how precious is freedom.


Well said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247211898845741057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247212198675578888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> What about this theory guys???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247143458919383043


Is she trying to say that these paratroopers tried to enter AJK and our army killed them? @Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is she trying to say that these paratroopers tried to enter AJK and our army killed them? @Foxtrot Alpha


Nope she is referring to an loc event in which Indian were killed when India did CFV on loc few days back at Poonch sector.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246087839189778434

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newb3e

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> This doesn't make sense. They were engaged in close, hand-to-hand combat but were found 2 metres away from the dead terrorists. So they fought the terrorists. Killed them and then walked a couple of metres, laid down and died. That sounds like the script for a retarded, low IQ bollywood film.


bharti surmay hain buhut asstrong hotay hain brain peh bullet khaa keh 300-400 kms ki walk kar laytay hain! halka na lain inko!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

newb3e said:


> bharti surmay hain buhut asstrong hotay hain brain peh bullet khaa keh 300-400 kms ki walk kar laytay hain! halka na lain inko!



"Soormay" main say "may" nikaal dain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

newb3e said:


> bharti surmay hain buhut asstrong hotay hain brain peh bullet khaa keh 300-400 kms ki walk kar laytay hain! halka na lain inko!






In all seriousness, indians are shockingly retarded and have a low IQ. They also have a poor sense of reality.


----------



## newb3e

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> In all seriousness, indians are shockingly retarded and have a low IQ. They also have a poor sense of reality.


ohhoo serious layna he nai inko!!

study their pattern on pdf they will brag share facts stright from modis g crazy fictional facts and figure you counter them and in defencive mode they will start acting like kids and use emojis and act all cool! 

never never take them seriously! they are blessing for Pakistan shakal bhi gobar jesi kartut urine wallay aur harkatain monkey wali!! aik dum racist comment but NO RACIST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

newb3e said:


> ohhoo serious layna he nai inko!!
> 
> study their pattern on pdf they will brag share facts stright from modis g crazy fictional facts and figure you counter them and in defencive mode they will start acting like kids and use emojis and act all cool!
> 
> never never take them seriously! they are blessing for Pakistan shakal bhi gobar jesi kartut urine wallay aur harkatain monkey wali!! aik dum racist comment but NO RACIST





EVERYTHING indians say is ALL FAKE NEWS as proven by the BBC:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247128397123211264


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistanis are not bad, we have failed ourselves!Pravin Sawhney

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247248825116483587
*


----------



## Bossman

How come there were no officers in the SF team?. All SF units, all over the world, have a high ratio of officers to men including at the squad and team level of about 4 to 1.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

BHarwana said:


> conscripts.


Conscripts?????? @Jaskier 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## BHarwana

Is Pakistani Mehran mixed pickle available in India? 

Yes it is I have proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247113676701614080

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247188162180296706
How to buy Mehran mixed pickle in India. 

Indian bought mehar mixed pickle from desertcart.in and did a photo shoot to blame Pakistan. 

https://www.desertcart.in/products/97332552-mehran-mixed-pickle-340-g

This is an Indian online store which sells Pakistani products as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fitpOsitive

Champion_Usmani said:


> Srinagar: Two more army soldiers were killed in an ongoing operation against militants in Kupwara on Sunday.
> 
> https://kashmirreader.com/2020/04/05/2-more-army-soldiers-killed-in-kupwara-gunfight/
> 
> In total 3 Indian soldiers got killed, some Kashmiri sources at Twitter are saying that fatalities are much higher than reported by Indian Army Spokesperson.
> View attachment 621202



I am having dual feelings now. At one side I want to say Rip, and on other side I want to say, good job Mujahideen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

All those killed in Kupwara was the untin who was awarded by Modi for fake surgical strikes in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Leviza

Ok so that’s how it’s gonna start ? 

Pakistan is going to give full response I hope and take Kashmir , enough is enough

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Some more news, this time, its CRPF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247505813825937408

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> Some more news, this time, its CRPF
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247505813825937408
> View attachment 621466



Shouldn't it be a new thread?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> Some more news, this time, its CRPF
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247505813825937408
> View attachment 621466


Bro plz post screenshot. I cant see twitter



SIPRA said:


> Shouldn't it be a new thread?


can u post screenshot or the link of tweet?


----------



## BHarwana

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246912569346068481


I have yet to see any dead freedom fighters. I heard they still hold the peaks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247520615264702467

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

BHarwana said:


> I have yet to see any dead freedom fighters. I heard they still hold the peaks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247520615264702467



There is now a separate thread on this second news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247506175790395392


2 more CRPF are dead this time in Srinagar they killed each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

BHarwana said:


> 2 more CRPF are dead this time in Srinagar they killed each other.


Seriously, any news or tweet link bro.


----------



## BHarwana

Champion_Usmani said:


> Seriously, any news or tweet link bro.


Sorry this info is old. Posted by mistake. The info is third one is critical as well. 

This info is from 24th March. 

https://www.greaterkashmir.com/news...killed-as-they-fire-at-each-other-in-srinagar


----------



## Champion_Usmani

BHarwana said:


> Sorry this info is old. Posted by mistake. The info is third one is critical as well.
> 
> This info is from 24th March.
> 
> https://www.greaterkashmir.com/news...killed-as-they-fire-at-each-other-in-srinagar


Meanwhile media reports are that 3 more SF succumb to death.

Srinagar: Three more soldiers, who were injured in a gunfight with militants in Kupwara woods, have succumbed to their wounds, talking the number of army personnel killed in the operation to *eight* including a Junior Commissioned Officer (JCO)

https://postcardkashmir.com/3-more-soldiers-succumb-in-kupwara-gunfight/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with what IK said.
> 
> In fact, those should be the exact words being said by the leadership of a responsible country even as it might be fighting a full scale conventional war.
> 
> Pakistan will continue to advocate for talks and a peaceful resolution to the Kashmir dispute, but will not refrain from utilizing military force in self defence.



Looking at the 70+ year history of Pak India. I don't think any sensible person would believe that Kashmir dispute can be resolved by talks. While giving such statements, in the back drop of Indian military aggression on Pakistani civilians was untimely, if not entirely wrong.
As the time has passed and no resolution on Kashmir is reached, it confirms it was a sheikh chilli ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Trango Towers said:


> you are a pathetic man....
> you chaca Nawaz shreef kissing modis a55 still from London...like a rat, he squealed before being allowed to leave the country after looting it


How NS's kissing any *** is it linked to my statement? 
History can't be overwritten or erased just because NS is kissing anyone's a55, as we speak.
I as well take the liberty, to pronounce you brother of Imran Khan.


----------



## The Eagle

Somebody had a picture while SpecOps were landing but heard that none made it out of valley. Twitter Majors will be having a bad day. If we include suicide & unknown reason along with such losses, actually Indian Army lost 9 including elites.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Psychic

Jaskier said:


> *Special forces got into a hand to hand battle on the Line of Control, killed five terrorists*
> *The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, wit...*
> By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | Apr 06, 2020, 11.41 AM IST
> 
> _*NEW DELHI: In perhaps the most intense firefight on the Line of Control (LoC) this year, five soldiers of the elite 4 Para SF unit engaged infiltrators at point blank range amidst heavy snow, neutralising the entire batch of five terrorists before succumbing to injuries in the hand to hand battle.*
> 
> The elite soldiers, who had been air dropped near the LoC after information on the infiltrators was received, were found barely six feet away from the five terrorists that they eliminated in the intense battle when the search party found them, with sources saying that battleground bore the signs of a close quarters battle.
> 
> Two soldiers who were airlifted to a nearby military hospital succumbed to injuries while three died at the battle zone.
> 
> Sources said that the operation commenced after an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle picked up images of an infiltration attempt in the Keran sector. The special forces were moved to intercept them as heavy snow had restricted movements on the regular army unit located in the area.
> 
> Two squads of the elite unit were deployed to locate and take down the infiltrators but the operation was carried out under heavy snow that hampered visibility. Source said that the squad led by Subedar Sanjeev Kumar spotted the footsteps on the terrorists in the snow and followed the trail.
> 
> At one point, the hardened snow under their feet gave way and three members of the squad stumbled into a nallah and right on top of the terrorists who were hiding there. In the ensuing battle at point blank range, where the terrorists had an advantage as they had been waiting, the squad managed to put up a fight.
> 
> Seeing their comrades under heavy fire, the two soldiers who had managed to evade the collapsing snow also rushed into the battle zone, together managing to take down the entire batch of five infiltrating terrorists.
> 
> “The bodies of soldiers and the five terrorists were found barely a few feet away when the other squad reached the position. The para soldiers had put up a strong fight even after stumbling down and the squad members rushed in to help,” sources told ET.
> 
> Other members of the squad who paid the ultimate sacrifice are Havildar Davendra Singh and Paratroopers Bal Krishan, Amit Kumar and Chhatrapal Singh.
> 
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...=socialsharebuttons&__twitter_impression=true_


Nice SOB story


----------



## Trango Towers

BATMAN said:


> How NS's kissing any *** is it linked to my statement?
> History can't be overwritten or erased just because NS is kissing anyone's a55, as we speak.
> I as well take the liberty, to pronounce you brother of Imran Khan.


Everyone here knows you and what you stand for....look at the subject and look at your statement. I would be a brother of any pakista I who isnt a thief...but your love for their is such that I bet your you daily activities mimic these people. Now my brother IK is giving you a dunda I guess you are finding it hard to steal...is that why you are not in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Psychic said:


> Nice SOB story



Actually it is a 'script in works' for next Bollywood movie on fake Indian army bravery/prestige/honour. You can also call it 'fakery in works'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248230322702962688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247910944421949441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248231323497627648

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

The Eagle said:


> Somebody had a picture while SpecOps were landing but heard that none made it out of valley. Twitter Majors will be having a bad day. If we include suicide & unknown reason along with such losses, actually Indian Army lost 9 including elites.


Specop landing near border doesn't make any sense. Its old insurgency tactic where there is fire , there is no smoke, smoke is always somewhere else. Indian been engage on one selected point.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248536734750703617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248524026445619200
Indians reporting too, sector is the same. Kupwara...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248539793035649025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248530148200050688
@BHarwana


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248538544412545024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248521396189310977

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248537186472951813

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248539258924785664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248537186472951813
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248539258924785664


We must initiate proxies all over India


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248587862272073728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248565942935785472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248595514188271622

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Can we hit the bstards hard please?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248665070982303746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248667654883328004

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248663787420483585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248660890284691456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248663678989320198

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248673434630066178

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Every Wednesday and Friday. They should lose men. I think Pakistan should arrange for Kashmiris to train with Afghan T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248673434630066178


Check this tweet
@Foxtrot Alpha @StormBreaker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248665070982303746
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248667654883328004
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248663787420483585
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248660890284691456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248663678989320198
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248673434630066178


Why was the other thread with drone footage removed? Any thoughts?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

masterchief_mirza said:


> Why was the other thread with drone footage removed? Any thoughts?




FAKE News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

masterchief_mirza said:


> Why was the other thread with drone footage removed? Any thoughts?




Fake news.

No human activity visible. No structures visible.. 
Nothing actually visible. No trees nothing 

Look at drone footage from turkey to see how it looks like

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Arma 3 ki footage thi bhai


masterchief_mirza said:


> Why was the other thread with drone footage removed? Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248874266617094144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248884847084548098

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Dissapointed to see PA's reaction. Their body language in twitter doesn't looks good. They need to blow up Indian Army's ammo dump and show the video


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yes Sir as you command. I'll alert 14 Division right away.


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Dissapointed to see PA's reaction. Their body language in twitter doesn't looks good. They need to blow up Indian Army's ammo dump and show the video


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248945301198721025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249053366069735429

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249277326329655296


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249325754363645954


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249343001819783172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249380382887350274

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Fear is becoming evident in Indian army fan boys at Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249333977824915457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249635176805736449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249635176805736449


Are those 10 casualties related to Latest Exchange of fire in Mendhar Sector of Poonch few hours ago?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Are those 10 casualties related to Latest Exchange of fire in Mendhar Sector of Poonch few hours ago?


i think so, bro...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> i think so, bro...


Hope the remaining eight die too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*Indian police officer killed and another injured in militant attack in Kashmir region – officials*

*The incident reportedly happened in a remote village of Dachan, when militants opened fire on the SPOs on duty. The attackers then fled the scene with two rifles.

https://www.rt.com/news/485654-police-officer-killed-kashmir/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249673044122947584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249670237747843076

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Kill those foreign Invaders. 
5 is less so I am little dissatisfied.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

